# What's everybodies name?



## Mky2k (Sep 6, 2012)

The title says it all. No last name, just first, and the other initials if you care to. My name is Michael, and my middle and last name start with m, too. So yeah, me initials are M.M.M.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Michael, my name is Laura. A lot of people call me Laurie so when I signed up, Laura was taken as a screen name, so I went with Laurie


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry I can't tell you my name, they are watching, They are always watching.


----------



## NudistApple (Sep 6, 2012)

Alexis! Is the title, which is mine.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 6, 2012)

Courtney. I hate my name. You hear that name and think "cheerleader" in my opinion.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 6, 2012)

Elliott. Everyone spells it with either one L or one T though lol.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 6, 2012)

Kelly is my name. I am also a male kelly not a female


----------



## waterboy (Sep 6, 2012)

In the words of Monty Python."What is your name?What is your favorite color?What is the relative air speed of an unlaiden swallow?" 
Andrew Orange African or Europian?


I DON'T KNOW THAT AHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Sep 6, 2012)

Missy, LOL


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 6, 2012)

Kerry
I know it's a shock


----------



## shelloise (Sep 6, 2012)

Connie


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 6, 2012)

Chase is not my first name, but it is the name I go by as it's my middle name! My two first names, (yes I have two) are initialed J and L. My last name is not Thorn. but has 'Thorn' in it  So It's J.L.C.T


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm Austin


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> Chase is not my first name, but it is the name I go by as it's my middle name! My two first names, (yes I have two) are initialed J and L. My last name is not Thorn. but has 'Thorn' in it  So It's J.L.C.T


You lost me after "chase is not my first name"


----------



## esiotrot (Sep 7, 2012)

dmmj said:


> You lost me after "chase is not my first name"



Haha me too 

I'm Louise or Lou, whichever you prefer


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm Julien but friends call me Julius


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 7, 2012)

Bond...James Bond.

No, it's Dustin.


----------



## pam (Sep 7, 2012)

Pam


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 7, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> Chase is not my first name, but it is the name I go by as it's my middle name! My two first names, (yes I have two) are initialed J and L. My last name is not Thorn. but has 'Thorn' in it  So It's J.L.C.T



Lol my name is complicated too lol the Q is for Quyen. I also have two first name , initialed B and Q and my last and middle initial is N. So mine is B.Q.N.N


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 7, 2012)

Cristal


----------



## Masin (Sep 7, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Kelly is my name. I am also a male kelly not a female



I love that!



Mine is Audrey, I really should of not got with the username Masin :[ it's my cats name yet I love it as a persons name so I've used it before on forums yet always confuse people and get mistaken for a guy :[ I need to change my profile picture to me!


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2012)

Laura... Im the one who stole it first.. So laura is Laurie.. HA!

I think everyone should include thier name in thier signature... if it isn't their user name. 

its helpfull


----------



## sugapops (Sep 7, 2012)

esiotrot said:


> Haha me too
> 
> I'm Louise or Lou, whichever you prefer



I'm another Louise just to add some confusion )


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm Kristen! :shy:


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi, my name is Rose and my initials are RMS. Nothing witty to add because I am not very witty


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 7, 2012)

Born Terrence Aloycious Hall III, but I had it legally changed, at age 18, for reasons that just might be obvious. 

Wanted to change it to Quasimodo Z. Faunbacher, but that was already taken...


----------



## yellowfoot (Sep 7, 2012)

Teresa


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 8, 2012)

Say my name, say my name....sorry! 
On a serious note it's Samantha but only call me this if I'm in trouble  otherwise it's just sam!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 8, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Courtney. I hate my name. You hear that name and think "cheerleader" in my opinion.



Haha! My oldest daughters name is Courtney...and she is a cheerleader! Funny!


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Sep 8, 2012)

Gemma


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 8, 2012)

My name is Kimberly...I go by Kim or Kimmie. My mom used my Aunt's (her older sister) middle name..."Kim" and my middle name is "Jean" from my grandmother's (her mother) middle name.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Kelly is my name. *I am also a male kelly not a female*



 *That changes everything, LOLOLOL!*


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 8, 2012)

My name is Addie and no, it's not short for Addison or Adelaide it's just Addie 



ALDABRAMAN said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly is my name. *I am also a male kelly not a female*
> ...



I know right??? I was a little shocked to know Kelly is a guy. :0)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 8, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> My name is Addie and no, it's not short for Addison or Adelaide it's just Addie


So it is not short for addition?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> My name is Addie and no, it's not short for Addison or Adelaide it's just Addie
> 
> 
> I know right??? I was a little shocked to know Kelly is a guy. :0)





For a long time I thought man Kelly was Melissa.... It's the town in his signature, it must've caught my eye one day. I thought he was Melissa until I saw his photo!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

My name is matt [obviously]


----------



## expo tort (Sep 8, 2012)

Joshua or Josh


----------



## josh21 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm Joshua or josh 2


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 10, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> My name is matt [obviously]



Well I could of been Alan but fortunately it's not, it's sam


----------



## Avarice29 (Sep 14, 2012)

My real name is Danny... But I don't.like that name.. so I ask my friends to call me ava... Short for avarice but either is fine


----------



## shellibelli72 (Sep 14, 2012)

Michelle here


----------



## tortadise (Sep 14, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Kelly is my name. *I am also a male kelly not a female*
> ...



HAHA How does this change everything? 

I suppose it could get confusing with the melissa in my signature, as well as having a common girls name. Oh well cant do anything about it. Well I could change it. 

Are yall ready for the full name everyone? Its very funny.

I use to be Kelly Hull Smith my moms maiden name was hull, and when my grandfather died I vowed to carry the Hull legacy as I am the youngest male in the last lineage from my family. So I changed it when I was 18, BUT I couldnt be Kelly Hull Hull thats just weird. So I thought up a funny name for my middle one. It took a lot of pondering, I figured I would go with what struck me when I was very young, I started shaving at 10 years old and I am very hairy. So here it comes, My legal name is Kelly Harry Hull. KHH. pretty funny if you think about it and say it out loud.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Christian but I go by Chris or A**hole, depending on who you ask! 
That has been a running joke with my oldest daughter since she was 2, she is now 20. My mom was baby sit'n her and she says to my mom and sis and brother, "Daddy,s an a**hole!". Guess she heard her mother say that a time or 2... No wonder I got divorced!


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Sep 17, 2012)

My name is Tracey, everyone calls me CUDA which is short for Barracuda a nick name that was given to me by my kids WAY back in the day and has stuck with me since, my kids said i go for the kill and am very mean at times and dont back down from anything just like the Barracuda fish, aparently my hubby agrees with the kids.. LOL!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 17, 2012)

tortadise said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > tortadise said:
> ...



I think you should have changed it to Harry Kelly Hull, haha

I also legally changed my name. It used to be Joyce, but I was never called Joyce unless I was in trouble. I decided to just have my nickname be my real name.


----------



## AldabraNerd (Sep 17, 2012)

Dennis here; not a menace, though. Not that often, anyway. But I digress.


----------



## Long Island Greek (Sep 18, 2012)

My name is Kevin and my greek tortoise is named Oogway


----------



## Kathy Coles (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought this was a thread about our torts' names. LOL. My RF is Zebulon. We name our pets according to the tribes of Israel. Reuben is a collie, Judah is the cat. I wasn't bright enough to think of anything otherthan my actual name. Soo behind in these things.


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Sydney! S.N.S yeah my old friends called me squidney and my dad was in the Navy and the marines called them squids! Haha


----------



## Rambo (Jan 27, 2013)

dmmj said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > Chase is not my first name, but it is the name I go by as it's my middle name! My two first names, (yes I have two) are initialed J and L. My last name is not Thorn. but has 'Thorn' in it  So It's J.L.C.T
> ...



you're a very peculiar person aren't you ????? hahahaha


I'm andy by the way


----------



## coreyc (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't tell ya


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 27, 2013)

Michael i bet that was a shocker


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 27, 2013)

My name is................Charmaine....tada!


----------



## immayo (Jan 27, 2013)

Whitney VV


----------



## critters88 (Jan 27, 2013)

Julie, most can guess my middle name and last name starts with R and that you will never guess.


----------

